# Berlin Airlift ...



## michaelmaltby (Jan 22, 2020)

.... great summary

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dimlee (Jan 22, 2020)

One of the greatest humanitarian campaigns in history, probably. And such an exemplary logistical operation.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 23, 2020)

.... agreed 100%. Set the tone for the Cold War, IMO


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 23, 2020)

Dimlee said:


> One of the greatest humanitarian campaigns in history, probably. And such an exemplary logistical operation.





michaelmaltby said:


> .... agreed 100%. Set the tone for the Cold War, IMO,



....and in the eyes of the world, defined the contrast between two great competing ideologies.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------

